# Rough idles and hesitation during WOT



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Check your spark plug gaps.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

And if your spark plug connections in the boots are properly connecting the plugs . Also if you have corrosion in the boots of any sorts . An improper connection or corroded connection will give ya Headaches ..


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

Hey OP,

These are the same suggestions we made to you in our reply to your support request yesterday 

Please don't hesitate email us directly if you are having issues with the site: [email protected]


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Coil pack or PCV issue.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

WOT-Tuning said:


> Hey OP,
> 
> These are the same suggestions we made to you in our reply to your support request yesterday
> 
> Please don't hesitate email us directly if you are having issues with the site: [email protected]


Ok well I can't access the forum to read message it says no account by that name but my email address is linked


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Holy crap you have resurfaced!


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

jblackburn said:


> Coil pack or PCV issue.


 hopefully it isn't the coil pack been replaced once already.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

hificruzer226 said:


> Holy crap you have resurfaced!


Oh yes and posting away


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Hey H3ll when did you become OP ?
Yeah I know I need a Hobbie .. I went out and bought 1








j could be on the note with his guess about the PCV ..but then again your a mechanic and I am sure that you will get to the fault down the line somewhere ..


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

brian v said:


> Hey H3ll when did you become OP ?
> Yeah I know I need a Hobbie .. I went out and bought 1
> View attachment 167546
> 
> ...


I'm a front end tech I work on ball joints and such not motor


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Well I guss your reading .


----------



## Clausses (Sep 8, 2014)

Pop off the coil cover and check on the top of the ignition coil. I'm getting oil build up on top of mine. I noticed it when I was replacing the ignition coil yesterday. Looks like I'll be ordering valve cover #2 soon.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

I'm replacing the spark plugs tomorrow they have about 30k on them.


----------



## jbaker2810 (May 14, 2013)

Does it happen only under wide open throttle or are you getting a loss of power at a certain psi of boost?


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

jbaker2810 said:


> Does it happen only under wide open throttle or are you getting a loss of power at a certain psi of boost?


It's mainly at wide open throttle It happens more when it's hot but I need to replace my spark plugs anyways I have coppers and they have 30k on them


----------



## Clausses (Sep 8, 2014)

Look on top of the ignition coil for oil. Also, check for the valve in the intake manifold that's under the line that runs from the turbo to the intake. Speaking of, what does that line do, anyways? Also, if you're tuned, gap to 0.028" if you didn't already know. Don't forget to oil the threads of the spark plugs. You said you were a front end tech, so, sorry if this is old news to you.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

> Also, check for the valve in the intake manifold that's under the line that runs from the turbo to the intake. Speaking of, what does that line do, anyways?


Intake side of the turbocharger provides vacuum for the PCV system when the intake manifold (where you'd normally get vacuum) is under positive pressure.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Clausses said:


> Look on top of the ignition coil for oil. Also, check for the valve in the intake manifold that's under the line that runs from the turbo to the intake. Speaking of, what does that line do, anyways? Also, if you're tuned, gap to 0.028" if you didn't already know. Don't forget to oil the threads of the spark plugs. You said you were a front end tech, so, sorry if this is old news to you.


All the info is greatly appreciated I'm not too keen on motor work.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> It's mainly at wide open throttle It happens more when it's hot but I need to replace my spark plugs anyways I have coppers and they have 30k on them


This ^^^. The vPowers are probably worn out by now.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

obermd said:


> This ^^^. The vPowers are probably worn out by now.


Do you remember what part# I don't want to pull them out with out having the plugs here


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

NGK BRK7E vPower. http://www.amazon.com/NGK-BKR7E-Standard-Spark-Plug/dp/B000COTOZ6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1445703415&sr=8-1&keywords=ngk+brk7e


----------



## Clausses (Sep 8, 2014)

Oil can potentially cause any electrical device to short and fail. Especially oil vapors that are allowed to build up in an area. If there is oil on top of the ignition coil it could be on its way out because of the oil. There should be a way to check resistance and see if it's bad or not.


----------

